# Grizzly Lathes with The Prez



## Splat (Apr 28, 2017)

Found *this* while tooling around on Youtube today. A little video on Grizzly presented by its owner Shiraz Balolia.


----------



## Reddinr (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey.  That's my lathe!  I agree with Balolia.  It is a quality piece of equipment.  I've never used the torque wrench on the tail-stock he talks about though.   Good in theory I guess but I've never seen a problem with just torquing it by hand.   The removable locking lever is a p.i.t.a. sometimes because just as often as not, I'll knock it off and have to retrieve it from the floor behind the lathe.  At some point when I really get tired of doing that I'll add a set-screw to keep it on there ...


----------

